# 12-21-2012



## grance (Dec 16, 2012)

Just have to see what you all think another day or our last day?


----------



## Pantherlikher (Dec 16, 2012)

For every day may be our last that we live to the fullest each day to be remembered for what we accomplish. And not be remembered for having sat hidden away fearing the next.
BS.
Never be afraid to live or die. Be afraid of having never lived.


----------



## ericrm (Dec 16, 2012)

omg omg omg 
...
i think weirdly of that... at the end of my calendar ,i just get the new one out... BUT how the hell doe the mayan did a many 1000 years calandar ,they didnt had the technologie for it... doe someone helped them???

an other thing 
if you use the bible
nostradamus
st-malachie list

you end up with 3 major prophecie that bring the end in the next 10 years

bible talk about the six king (the last 6 pope that will be in place in the vatican before the end) 
st-malachie give the pope list that bring benoit 16 as the last one debore the end
nostradamus give 1999 september as a date that relate to the antecrist

the bible talk about 4 evenement in time order (4 horseman of apocalypse)
the first one is 
the second is war everywhere
3 is famine everywhere
4 the last one is just death everywhere
nostradamus talk about a 27 years war with the antecrist
than a catatrophic event that will terrorise everybody on earth

well i dont know about mayan and i dont beleive in god anymore, but i have personnaly experience prophetic dream, so i know for sure that there is a real possibility that those poeple saw something ...
anyway


----------



## scrappile (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it will be just another day, could be bad or good,...


----------



## Geo (Dec 16, 2012)

if any one of the doomsday people screaming and running for cover would listen to the Mayan people still here, they would just flip the calendar to the beginning like we do every year. thats like saying the world will end on December 31 every year.


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 16, 2012)

Geo said:


> if any one of the doomsday people screaming and running for cover would listen to the Mayan people still here, they would just flip the calendar to the beginning like we do every year. thats like saying the world will end on December 31 every year.



Some times i feel like the world has ended on the 1st of January :mrgreen:


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Dec 16, 2012)

The Mayan cycle is exactly that...

I am not sure why anyone would be concerned about a 26,000 year cycle that has literally happened millions and millions of time during Earths history.

Humans use numbers to explain our reality. The universe doesn't care about our math, our numbers or our dates. It does whatever it's going to do headless of how we attempt to explain it.

Nothing is going to happen, or it would have happened 26,000 years ago, or billions of years before that. We wouldn't be here right now if it did.

Scott


----------



## joem (Dec 16, 2012)

That's why I'm making a space ship out of old towers and a heat sink launcher to hunt zombies.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 16, 2012)

In ten years time we will have another set of doomsday propheties.
... many of them told by the ones predicting the world would end in the last decade.

:mrgreen: 

/Göran


----------



## grance (Dec 16, 2012)

I knew If I posted the question there would be some good replies thanks guys. This started when me and my grandfather were watching prepers the TV show and I think to only truly perpable events are bad weather and maybe a solar storm flare ( prolonged power and comm outage). Other events such as a full nucler exchange with China and the Soviet union, planet nibriu hiting earth and a rapid pole shift the only preprations you need make in these events would be put you head between you legs and kiss you rear end good bye.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 17, 2012)

grance said:


> Other events such as a full nucler exchange with China and the Soviet union, planet nibriu hiting earth and a rapid pole shift the only preprations you need make in these events would be put you head between you legs and kiss you rear end good bye.



The 21st will be just another day but with the impending violations of our 2A rights you should be stocking up on certain weapons, certain weapon accessories and ammo. *Hint* the weapons and accessories I'm talking about (mostly accessories) were taken away back in 1994.


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been working on a software program to allow people to opt-out of an email notification. Working on the wording, I came up with "FOREVER" as the opt-out timeframe.... 

I wasn't considering 12-21-2012 as that date (I may not even release the program before then!), but I was mildly concerned that the last date I could put in the 'block' field was 12-31-9999 :shock: Just what will happen after then? Maybe we should start a 'campaign'?!!!


----------



## glondor (Dec 17, 2012)

Neil Degrasse Tyson on 12 21 12. Neil is fantastic. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJjQMwEjC1I


----------



## grance (Dec 17, 2012)

I dont think any thing is going to happen on 12-21-2012 but on 4-13-2029 Apophis an asteroid will pass between earth and its satilights set seting up a very high probability of a hit on 4-13-2036 here is a good vid on it http://youtu.be/xaW4Ol3_M1o


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mayans doing that calendar just run out of stone or were too stoned to continue.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 17, 2012)

Apophis is one of a few large possible natural catastrophes that we actually have a good chanse to affect and avert. If it passes through an area about 600m wide on it's passage in 2029 it will enter an orbit that will hit Earth in 2036. But if we can move it just a bit to the side we could make it miss the Earth when it returns.
As we know it's orbit so good we will probably know before 2029 where it will hit and give a push if we need to.

Right now the possibility for an impact is 1 in 230,000.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/99942_Apophis
http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/sbdb.cgi?sstr=99942
http://neo.jpl.nasa.gov/risk/a99942.html

/Göran


----------



## GotTheBug (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 17, 2012)

GotTheBug said:


> Lol.


Very funny!

I found this to be good news - at least all our stored up gold and silver will still be intact! 

Great news for hoarders everywhere (unless you are using aluminum containers and/or shelves for storage...!)


----------



## GotTheBug (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Palladium (Dec 21, 2012)

It's 12-21-2012
I'm Alive !!!!!!!!!
Woooo Hoooooo !!!!!


----------



## Madraykin (Dec 21, 2012)

It had better not end. I haven't dropped my gold out of solution yet.


----------



## scrappile (Dec 21, 2012)

13th hour...?? :shock:


----------



## ericrm (Dec 21, 2012)

inside of myself i knew, but i was still hoping :|


----------



## glondor (Dec 21, 2012)

You were hoping for the end ????


----------



## ericrm (Dec 21, 2012)

sure am :lol: but it is all a mather of personnal preference ,i dont force poeple to join my point of view :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 21, 2012)

I saw somewhere on net that NASA or somebody other went through that calendar and recalculate as mayans never accounted for (I believe it is called like that) flip years and that their end was actually some time in september not today so world ended in september actually. :mrgreen:


----------



## seawolf (Dec 21, 2012)

Well I'm still here at 2 PM CMT. Maybe tomarrow the Polititions will see the world didn't end and start fixing the mess they made while waiting and thinking it was the end of the world.


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, I've been watching all the 'truth' news (CNN, MSN - you know..... the places that would not lie :roll: 

So far, no word of the world ending, so I think it is safe to presume it hasn't......

Watch this space - will let you know if I hear anything!


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm starting to think it's simply "The end of the world as we know it".


----------



## maynman1751 (Dec 21, 2012)

gold4mike said:


> I'm starting to think it's simply "The end of the world as we know it".


Hey mike, I think you got that right. At least "The end of the world as we* knew* it".


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 21, 2012)

end of the road up fiscal cliff? :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 21, 2012)

OK it is official, no end of world in Europe and I will have to pay that rent and cable tv tomorrow


----------



## butcher (Dec 22, 2012)

No electric or Water here,snow storm. but I think the sun may shine again someday.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 23, 2012)

butcher,

My thoughts are with you. Hope your power gets restored soon. But no water? Now that's living hard. We never appreciate the always available power when we flip a switch or water when we turn on the faucet until one day when they don't work.

Several years ago we were having power outgaes in my area pretty often, and at times it could be out for close to a day at a time. I bought a small backup generator just to keep the freezer and refrigerator operating. It worked! We haven't had a long outage since. :lol: 

Stay warm butcher.

Dave


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

> We never appreciate the always available power when we flip a switch or water when we turn on the faucet until one day when they don't work.


Or when we flush the toilet and... NADA! :shock: :mrgreen: 
Phil

SHAZBAT!!!!!! The world didn't end... :shock: now I gotta go and do Christmas shopping! :roll:


----------



## joem (Dec 23, 2012)

> SHAZBAT!!!!!! The world didn't end... now I gotta go and do Christmas shopping!



Hey we're guys, we would have done our shopping a day or two before christmas anyway lol


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 23, 2012)

Joem,

You reminded me of an experience many years ago when I was working in the jewelry business at a local mall store. It was December 24. Our store was open till 5:00. Traffic had pretty much died off as all the shoppers headed home for Christmas Eve. We had pulled the gates down about half way and were getting ready to close, just allowing those who were already in the store to finish their purchases. About that time, here comes a gentleman walking down the mall. He gets to our store, and ducks under the half closed gate to get in the store. I was without a customer, so I approached him and asked if I could help him find anything. "No thanks", he says, "I'm just looking..." Yeah right!!! You're just out browsing through jewelry stores on Christmas Eve because you have nothing better to do. We both knew it was desperation time for him. I don't remember what he ended up buying, but he found something in just a couple of minutes! Hope he ended up having a Merry Christmas.

Dave


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 23, 2012)

gold4mike said:


> I'm starting to think it's simply "The end of the world as we know it".



Yup, me thinkith you onto something there.

Korea still might play a big part now they got big sky rockets to play with.

Hey Butcher, know what its like, im rural, rely on tank water and dodgey power lines, though it is summer here. Be safe and melt some snow for water, just dont eat the yellow snow. :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## butcher (Dec 23, 2012)

I am in town now.

No power is not that bad, a little boring, my electric hotplate wont work, but not that bad, we have 5 gal bucket of snow by the wood stove melting, coffee pot on the wood stove, house is plenty warm, and we have oil lamps and a battery operated radio, our food is refrigerated it is sitting outside, gotta cut a tree that fell on the house, luckily it wasn't a big one, not much damage, been without power at home since Thursday they think hopefully Monday we may get some power back on, if the next coming storm does not put the crews further behind, I guess if we do not have power by Monday night, I am going to have to dig out the ole propane stove out of the barn and get it set up.


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Dec 24, 2012)

I think the world ends on 13-13-2013 :lol:


----------



## butcher (Dec 25, 2012)

Power is on and off, looks like the power crews have been working all night long, these guys are sure working hard, one family lost their home, everything they owned including their dog last night to a fire started by running a generator, it is a sad Christmas for them.

Snow is too deep over my hotplate, so I think I will just work on treating waste and enjoy my running water and being able to read the forum.

Summer down under, Nice, Deano I hope you have a great summer, I remember the picture you posted it does look like pretty country there.

Thanks for the warning of the yellow snow, I learned a long time ago to face down wind when I had to go, and about the yeller snow.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Dec 25, 2012)

Great Song Don't eat the yellow snow (Frank Zappa)


Rikki


----------

